# Leftover Halibut



## Avlynn (Jan 29, 2008)

I have some left over halibut, oh i would say about 10oz. I baked it with lemon and dill.

What can I with it now?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 29, 2008)

You could just toss with some pasta and grate some Parmesan cheese on top - some capers would be good too.

My choice would be fish stew:

If you can sweat some onions first (shallots are good too), add your tomatoes, add some crushed red chili peppers if you like some heat, lime, cilantro if you like it or have it.  A 1/4 cup of white wine would be good in this also.  Heat this up, toss in your fish to heat.


----------



## Avlynn (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh oh i have left over white wine too. And some roasted cauliflower.

Soup/stew sounds wonderful. I may try that.

Thank you


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 29, 2008)

When I have leftover fish - any kind - I usually gently combine it with some mayo & seasoning to taste for a fish salad & enjoy it over lettuce or as a sandwich filling.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 29, 2008)

I asked this question about orange roughy. I was told you can eat it the same as the day you cooked it. And they weren't lying   I've put mine on a plate with plastic wrap and nuked it the next day. Sometimes I eat as is and sometimes I make a sandwich or two. I've done this a few times now and it works great. Reheats just fine.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 29, 2008)

Avlynn said:


> Oh oh i have left over white wine too. And some roasted cauliflower.
> 
> Soup/stew sounds wonderful. I may try that.
> 
> Thank you



Let us know what you ended up doing with it!


----------



## Avlynn (Jan 31, 2008)

I made fish chowder the first night (it was out of this world) and tonight i am going to make fish taco's. But instead of marinading the fish i will just put it in the sauce and warm it up. That is served with a shredded cabbage and sour cream mixture that has a bit of pepper.

I never realized how versatile fish was. I wonder if i  can somehow combine it with my favorite food, BACON!

Oh, oh i am so diggin' fish.


----------

